# Probleme mit Kontaktformular und Navi-Leiste...



## Bastooo (5. September 2011)

Hallo Leude,

ich bin schon ziemlich im Stress und sollte morgen eine HP finalisieren.

Ich hab aber komischerweise einige komische Probleme. Zur Info: ich bin eher noch ein Anfänger-Webdesigner.

Also: 1. ich habe eine horizontale Navi-Leiste. Darunter hab ich ein horiz. Pop-Up-Submenü bei hover. --> nur beim Firefox (4.0.1) ist zwischen den zwei ul's ein Abstand. Dadurch funktioniert das Pop-Up nur dann normal wenns ihm gefällt. Mit margin und border hab ich schon rumprobiert -- bitte einfach mal Tipps und Erfahrungen preisgeben wie man endgültig Abstände töten kann ;(

2. Bei dem Kontaktformular hab ich ganz eigenartige Probleme in IE und Firefox - in Opera hatte ichs behoben: der <input type="submit"> button kann nicht angeclickt werden. Er kann nur mit Tab angepeilt werden und mit Enter gehts******! Codmäßig eig. ganz normal...
--> Code: 
	
	
	



```
<input type="submit" id="Submit" name="Submit" value="Submit" style... />
```
Buggy**** was könnte sein?

3. Außerdem kann ich neuerdings bei der <textarea> im IE (8) keine Absätze mehr machen - er macht einfach Tabs.... --> Code:
	
	
	



```
<textarea name="Text" id="Text" cols="50" rows="10" style="overflow:auto;...>text...</textarea>
```

Bitte dringend um Hilfe - irgendwas hats bei mir... .... :-/


----------



## javaDeveloper2011 (5. September 2011)

Hi Bastooo,

Herzlich Wilkommen, hier im Forum!

Das mit dem Submit-Button wurde hier zumindest schonmal für den FF gelöst.

In Sachen textarea: Ein Thread im W3-Forum.

Gruß


----------



## Bastooo (6. September 2011)

Also das mit der Textarea hatte ich gleich wieder beseitigt --> das war wegen whitespace.

Ich probier jetzt schon so viel herum, ich denk irgendwo wird ein fehler sein den ich jetzt nicht sehen kann. ich poste mal den code der mit dem kontaktformular zu tun hat. Bitte seid so lieb und lest Kontrolle:

contact.inc.php:

```
<script type="text/javascript">


	$(document).ready( function(){

		$('#myform').submit( function(){
			
			event.preventDefault();
			$.post( 'form/contact_form.php', $(this).serialize(), function( data ){

				alert( data );

			});

		});
		});

</script>


<div class="content2">

<b>CONTACT:</b><br />
<br />

<fieldset>
<form action="form/contact_form.php" id="myform" name="myform" method="post">
	<p>
<input type="text" name="Vorname" value="first name" size="20" style="background-color:#eee; border: 1px solid #ccc; margin-bottom: 10px;"/>
	</p>
	<p>
<input type="text" name="Nachname" value="last name" size="20" style="background-color:#eee; border: 1px solid #ccc; margin-bottom: 10px;"/>
	</p>
	<p>
<input type="text" name="Email" value="email" size="20" style="background-color:#eee; border: 1px solid #ccc; margin-bottom: 10px;"/>
	</p>
	<p>
<input type="text" name="Betreff" value="subject" size="20" style="background-color:#eee; border: 1px solid #ccc; margin-bottom: 10px;" />
	</p>
<textarea name="Text" cols="50" rows="10" style="overflow:auto; font-family:Verdana, Geneva, sans-serif; background-color:#eee; border: 1px solid #ccc; margin-bottom: 10px;">text...</textarea>

<input type="submit" name="Submit" value="Submit" style="margin-left:35px; background-color:#eee; border: 1px solid #ccc; margin-top: 10px; padding: 3px 6px;" />

</form>
</fieldset>

</div>
```


contact_form.php:

```
<?php	

	$Empfaenger = "meine@mail.com";  
    if(isset($_POST["Submit"])){
      if(empty($_POST['Vorname']) || empty($_POST['Nachname']) || empty($_POST['Email']) || empty($_POST['Betreff'])  
       || empty($_POST['Text']))  
      {  
        $my_msg = "<-- Fill up all the fields!"; 
      }  
      else{  
        $Mailnachricht="Sie haben eine Anfrage über ihr  
        Kontaktformular erhalten:\n\n";  
        while(list($Formularfeld, $Wert)=each($_POST))  
        {  
          if($Formularfeld!="Submit")  
          {  
            $Mailnachricht .= $Formularfeld.": ".$Wert."\n";  
          }  
        }  
        $Mailnachricht .= "\nDatum/Zeit: ";  
        $Mailnachricht .= date("d.m.Y H:i:s");  
        $Mailbetreff = "Contact: ";  
        $Mailbetreff .= $_POST['Betreff'];  
        mail($Empfaenger, $Mailbetreff, $Mailnachricht, "From: "  
        .$_REQUEST['Email']);  
          
        $my_msg = "Your message has been sent!";  
        }  
    }  
    else  
    {  
      $my_msg = "An error occured!";  
    }   

echo $my_msg;
?>
```

Das mit der JS Popup-Meldung funkt übrigens eh auch noch nicht...

dange..


----------

